# Razer Naga Left Click Acting Weird



## Origin Saint

Hello all.

So my friend recently gave me a Razer Naga Molten Core Edition and I've been loving it, but once I got home from college today, it started acting really weird.  I just used it 3 hours ago, but now, the left click is doing what the middle click would typically do, the scroll wheel still scrolls but it's click does nothing and the right click does nothing.  Also, when I look in the Razer Synapse control panel, it has the left click "number 1" greyed out, like it doesn't think there's even a left click button there.  

I highly doubt it's the electromechanical trigger going bad, as the last person who owned it didn't have, or use it nearly that much, and as I would imagine it, that would probably cause the mouse to gradually start messing up, not all at once in a 3 hour timespan.  I've tried getting rid of all Razer affiliated software like the drivers, firmware updates, Synapse and the old Naga control panel, and reinstalling and so on, but nothing is bringing it back to full functionality.  Can someone help please?  I would really like to fix this.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cromewell

I had a razer keyboard which acted up in similar ways. It refused to recognize certain keys. In my case, unplugging and replugging it fixed it every time. I'd give that a try, if it doesn't work you could try emailing razer support. They usually do a pretty good job helping you out. I ended up RMAing the keyboard I had only to get another faulty one back, so no more razer stuff for me.


----------



## Origin Saint

Well I've tried a enormously extensive amount of tests to figure out what the problem is and still can't fix it, and Razer Support is telling me it's a hardware issue and I could have it sent in for repairs, but the problem is I was given this mouse, so I have no proof of purchase or anything, so I can't really have them do that.  Not sure what to do now.  Any suggestions? lol


----------



## Cromewell

Sorry getting back to this one a bit late. If they are saying send it in, I think that's all you need to do. I don't recall needing proof of purchase when I RMA'd my faulty hardware. You obviously have it, it's not like you can service if you don't send the defective unit in


----------



## Origin Saint

Well they sent me like a list of information I needed to give/verify and one of them was "Proof of Purchase: (Please note a proof of purchase would be a scanned copy of a purchase receipt/invoice or your Razerzone order #)"  Which I most certainly don't have and have no way of getting, as I was given this mouse.  I'd love to send it in and have it fixed, but I get the feeling that isn't going to happen.


----------



## PCunicorn

Just tell them you don't have a proof of purchase, you threw away the box and receipt. They are usually pretty forgiving.


----------



## Origin Saint

Well I e-mailed them back saying that I don't have the proof of purchase at all, or any way to get it, and told them it was a gift, and so therefore I didn't buy it.  We'll see what happens, so far it's been around 24 hours with no response, but that doesn't mean much.  It'd be amazing if they'd still fix it for me.


----------

